# Problem installing Windows XP on HP computer



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a customer ask me to install windows XP on his HP m8530f, which came pre installed with Vista. When I try to install it, it starts to load windows drivers, then as it starts to load windows, I receive this error message. WTF? Any ideas?


----------



## thraxed (Oct 11, 2008)

Usually that error is due to a inaccessible boot drive.  You probably need to have a disk with the appropriate hard drive controller drivers on it (sata drivers most likely).  You'll see an option when installing vista to preload the drivers before the installation begins.  It also could be your bios with something as stupid a virus boot sector protection enabled.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2008)

Other ideas?


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 11, 2008)

I had that when Vista tried to boot of my SATA drive which had been installed as AHCI, but reverted back to IDE mode after a BIOS update.

Just a few questions, (not trying to insult your intelligence  )

1, Did you wipe HDD first?
2, How many HDD's are there?
3, Does it use Sata or IDE
4, Is this after install/during install/loading the install CD?


----------



## thraxed (Oct 11, 2008)

I meant to say xp instead of vista, as soon as you insert the bluescreen it asks you to press f6 for the drivers, you'll need them on a floppy disk.  If you don't have a floppy you can use nlite to make a new xp install cd with the sata drivers incorperated into the install.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

try UBCD and see if you can write the drive to 0's first....I bet its the MBR with Vista not allowing the write back to XP

if its a seagate you can use seatools, but I just use UBCD no matter the drive!

off topic ...you has a PM!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> try UBCD and see if you can write the drive to 0's first....I bet its the MBR with Vista not allowing the write back to XP
> 
> if its a seagate you can use seatools, but I just use UBCD no matter the drive!
> 
> off topic ...you has a PM!



Replied. It is a 750GB Seagate 'Cuda 7200.11 SATA


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

http://download.seagate.com/seatools/registration.nsf/eula/desktop ...seatools ISO

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html UBCD ISO


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> http://download.seagate.com/seatools/registration.nsf/eula/desktop ...seatools ISO
> 
> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html UBCD ISO



LOL. Already downloading it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2008)

Before you fuss with all of that, first go into the BIOS, and look for the hard drive options, and see if it's set to AHCI or RAID. If it is, just set it to IDE mode, then you won't need the drivers. Don't worry, IDE mode won't slow it down, it basically just shuts off NCQ, which really isn't all that beneficial anyway.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Before you fuss with all of that, first go into the BIOS, and look for the hard drive options, and see if it's set to AHCI or RAID. If it is, just set it to IDE mode, then you won't need the drivers. Don't worry, IDE mode won't slow it down, it basically just shuts off NCQ, which really isn't all that beneficial anyway.



Yeah, I've done that before but this crappy HP/Asus board doesn't even have this option in the bios!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I've done that before but this crappy HP/Asus board doesn't even have this option in the bios!!



Wow! That retarded. lol.

What chipset is it using?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Let me guess. Its a non SP disc?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wow! That retarded. lol.
> 
> What chipset is it using?



nvidia 8200.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Let me guess. Its a non SP disc?



Yeah, but it should make a difference. Never had a problem with a non SP disk before.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, but it should make a difference. Never had a problem with a non SP disk before.



That's the problem then. My old Foxconn P35 would not install Windows XP with a non sp disc. Once I got a Sp2 disc it installed fine.. And I tried maybe 12 times with the non sp disc to..


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm wiping the drive, and will try to reinstall tomorrow. If that doesn't work, I'll try to do a slipstream w/sp2


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, you might want to use nLite to integrate the SATA drivers, just in case. I downloaded the nForce drivers for the chipset, and extracted and rezipped the SATA drivers for you. I'm not 100% sure if you need the SATA IDE or SATA RAID drivers, so I attached both.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Also, you might want to use nLite to integrate the SATA drivers, just in case. I downloaded the nForce drivers for the chipset, and extracted and rezipped the SATA drivers for you. I'm not 100% sure if you need the SATA IDE or SATA RAID drivers, so I attached both.



I've never used nlite before. How do I integrate the Sata drivers?


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 12, 2008)

> I've never used nlite before. How do I integrate the Sata drivers?



when prompted to select what modifications you want to do to create your slipstreamed XP cd, make sure to tick "drivers". Later in the process, you'll have to specify a driver or a directory for multiple drivers integration. Make sure to select the one(s) related to your O.S (ie 32/64 bits) IN TEXT MODE, not the pnp one(s).

hope this help.


----------

